

Adobe Illustrator → HTML5 Canvas. Free. - joeybaker
http://visitmix.com/labs/ai2canvas/index.html

======
spicyj
This seems like a proper opportunity for SVG, not Canvas, considering SVG is
actually designed to represent vector graphics. I'm not sure about this, but I
think Illustrator already includes SVG support.

~~~
mcaruso
From the site:

> The purpose of Ai->Canvas is to accelerate your HTML5 canvas development.

I can see this being useful for, for example, <canvas> game development where
you don't want to code all the graphics by hand.

~~~
pornel
Canvas' drawImage() supports painting of SVG graphics.

------
taitems
Showing off the benefits of HTML5 while requiring Silverlight to watch the
videos? That was a bit odd.

~~~
joeybaker
hmm… I watched in Safari 5 (with clicktoflash installed) and saw the videos in
raw HTML5 format.

~~~
jjcm
Chrome here, was an html5 video tag for me as well.

------
woodpanel
thank you microsoft :)

~~~
joeybaker
Not only was it Microsoft, but all off demos are in IE9 beta. …and they work!
:)

(FYI: the mac version of the plugin has been working just fine for me so far,
but I was always under the impression that adobe plugins like this were cross-
platform. Isn't it kinda odd that MS separated them out?)

~~~
snprbob86
Not so odd: They used the native archive format of each platform. The contents
may very well be identical.

------
ronaldj
It's interesting how it sticks the images in the DOM as hidden image elements.
I've been working with canvas for the past year and I've never come across
someone doing it that way before. Anyone know pros/cons over doing it that way
versus loading an image using the Image object in JavaScript?

~~~
donohoe
So this is a wild guess since I'm unable to look at the source but having the
images loaded prior to rendering on canvas might provide a speed boost so less
chance ofnwaiting for images to load, and maybe there is a caching advantage
you get by also having images in DOM?

I'll dig into it tomorrow when I have a laptop to use.

------
gallerytungsten
Interesting idea. I made some quick tests and it reduced a 1MB Illustrator
file to a 3kb html file.

------
raminf
Nice way to cross over from illustration to code. Though personally I prefer
Opacity since it supports generating drawing code for Quartz, Cocoa, Cocoa
Touch, as well as Canvas.

------
proee
Would excanvas allow older versions of IE to use this?

~~~
simonsarris
There's no reason it shouldn't work in excanvas.

However if you add animation to it you'll have the usual excanvas problems
(slower framerate over time)

------
ThomPete
This is great and comes in handy as we are attempting to do an interface in
HTML5 with Canvas.

~~~
pornel
User interface? How do you handle keyboard navigation, focus tracking,
assistive technology hooks?

